# Blister like spots in nappy area?



## Kians_Mummy

On Friday I noticed DS had a blister like spot in between his navel & penis (where his nappy was covering). I thought it was possbily the start of chickenpox, put some sudocrem on it & left it at that. When I was changing his nappy today I've noticed its getting worse. It doesn't look like a rash or anything. One thats on his bum looks like a possible boil? I'll be making him a doctors appointment tomorrow but I was wondering what people thought it was?



I Googled "blister like spots in nappy area" and it brought up pictures that looks like DSs & suggests Staph Infection

Edit; forgot to add the ones near his willy are of a purpley colour


----------



## Sherley

Looks like what my LOs chicken pox looked like at the start, and it started in the nappy area and down his legs. It was obvious within about 36 hours from the nappy area rash it was chicken pox.....hope your LO is better soon x


----------



## Foogirl

yep, looks like how our chicken pox started.


----------



## tommyg

Chickenpox! Have a good rumble through his hair you might find some more.

DS started with a spot on his back on Friday night and a couple in his nappy area, Saturday it was obious it was chickenpox, and I got the phamisit to confirm.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Would he not be covered by now? The first one appeared at roughly 4pm Friday.
I'll have to phone his nursery in the morning to let them know


----------



## tommyg

I should also ask have any burst and crusted yet?


----------



## Kians_Mummy

They look rather dry the ones above his penis but ones on his bottom are little raised bumps.
I've not seen chicken pox in person since I had them at 7-8 years old


----------



## tommyg

Thats whats confusing me. 
Bearing in mind that they both showed first spots on Friday at the moment DS has about 5 on his face, a huge one behind his ear, a few his hair, a hand full on his body.


----------



## LoraLoo

Id have said chicken pox too, all mine have had it and eldest had it twice. Spots looked exactly same. With my youngest, he only had a few spots for a few days, thought he'd got off lightly then on day 4 they spread like wildfire, was awful x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Kian has those thats in the pic and 2 at the top of his leg.
He came up with a rash on his arms earlier on but they were just prickly heat from running around in a hot room.


----------



## LoraLoo

Out of curiosity- you havent had him out in the garden or anything have you? My LO came in the other day and when i got him ready for bed i noticed spots on his body, looked very much like chicken pox, think he'd been bitten, possibly midges x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

His Dad had him out in the garden almost every day of the week, although he had his jeans on. Hope we can get an early appointment so if its nothing contagious he doesn't have to miss nursery


----------



## LoraLoo

Yeah the buggers can get in anywhere though! Was just a thought, let us know how you get on at Drs! Hope they clear up soon whatever they are xx


----------



## tommyg

The first one I spoted has come to a head, burst and crusted. 
How is he himself is he scratching at any of them?


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has similar right now, he gets them from time to time. No idea why but some metanium clears it up.

Poor Kian :(


----------



## Kians_Mummy

He just keeps pulling at his nappy area but he's just recently gotten over really bad nappy rash. Only bothers him after he's had a wee.

I've noticed he has a few outside his nappy area at the top of his thigh which feel like scabs


----------



## Kians_Mummy

According to his doctor because its not spread he wouldn't say its chicken pox & just a bad viral rash (with him keep getting prickly heat when he's too warm & only other symtom is a mild temp) & not to worry about it.

I on the otherhand do believe its chicken pox now because a few of them have scabbed over :/


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Sounds like a mild dose of Chickenpox, my sis was talking about a child yesterday who go a very mild dose of it and the GP warned that because it is so mild she may take them again which she did a year or so later.

Useless info but according to either boots or NHS website Chickenpox is worse during March - May I never realised it was so seasonal.


----------



## lhancock90

Some do get mild chickenpox, hopefully hes getting it out of the way now.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Yeah I have known of people getting mild forms. He's happy in himself so not too worried by them :)


----------

